# Netgear FA511 Not Working



## lxkraken (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm trying to get a Netgear FA511 PCMCIA Ethernet card working with FreeBSD10. When plugged in, `dmesg` says this:

```
dc0: <AMDtek AN985 CardBus 10/100Tx or clone> port 0x1100-0x11ff irq11 at 0.0 on cardbus 1
dc0: attaching PHYs failed
device_attach: dc0 attach returned 6
```

The Netgear FA511 is listed as being supported by the dc driver, however ifconfig only lists lo0 as an available device.

Any ideas?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 7, 2014)

Try doing a verbose boot. It may provide more detailed info on this dc(4) device issue in dmesg(8). Post here if it does.


----------



## lxkraken (Mar 7, 2014)

The verbose boot does provide a lot of extra messages but nothing pertaining to dc0. I get the same three lines and nothing more.

Edit: Pastebin of verbose boot


----------



## trh411 (Mar 7, 2014)

I suspected that might be the case since the device is not being configured properly, but thought it was a simple enough thing to do to be worth a try. 

A search of Google identified one person who was having a similar problem with the FA511 after upgrading from FreeBSD-9.1 to FreeBSD-9.2. However, I could find no followup or resolution. I guess it's possible this is a regression introduced in FreeBSD-9.2 that has not yet been fixed. I was unable to locate a PR for it so it may never have been properly reported.

I'll try searching the FreeBSD mail archives for any posts relating to this problem. I'll report back if I find anything instructive.

Did you have this device working on a previous version of FreeBSD?


----------



## lxkraken (Mar 7, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Did you have this device working on a previous version of FreeBSD?



No, I'm quite new to FreeBSD.




			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> I'll try searching the FreeBSD mail archives for any posts relating to this problem. I'll report back if I find anything instructive.



Thanks!  :beergrin


----------

